# Enjoying a Sunny Day



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Still very cold, but the girls had a blast playing outside. 2 months in Raw feeding


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

The dogs look great, hopefully it gets warm around here soon.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! I can tell they are all really enjoying the warm sunshine! They are all gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

The girls are looking great! I love there sweet faces. I love boxers!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They all look wonderful and happy!!! That baby Chloe sure is a cutie :wink:


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww! Cute! What are their names?

I think my dog is craving some warm weather. It's still been cold here. Even snowed a few inches the other day. So my poor dog has had to settle on laying in the sun in front of the back door in the kitchen.


----------

